# BMW engines for use in next-gen Toyota Corolla?



## Edwinne (Jan 8, 2017)

BMW diesel engines might make it into the next-generation Toyota Corolla, based on an article, citing quite a lot of Japanese experiences. It is possible a continuation of the partnership between the two companies, which started back in 2011. On the other hand, the new Corolla won***8217;t be the first to use BMW-provided diesel engines, as the Verso is the model to declare that honor. Extra lately, the Avensis facelift also received the BMW-derived oil burners, accessible in 1.6 litre D4-D and a pair of.0 litre D4-D guises.










Particulars about what can be equipped on the all-new Corolla remain a secret for now, including the classification of diesel engine(s), but it surely is cautioned that only higher-spec versions will improvement from them. Possible engines encompass the B37 1.5 litre three-cylinder and B47 2.0 litre four-cylinder.
The Corolla will undoubtedly journey on the Toyota New world structure (TNGA), first used on the fourth-technology Prius, enabling it access to the 8NR-FTS 1.2 litre faster four-cylinder, 2.0 litre twin VVT-i 4-cylinder and 1.8 litre VVT-i Atkinson cycle four-cylinder engines, all featured on the C-HR crossover.
The BMW-Toyota partnership is not limited to just engine sharing, however additionally the joint development of sports automobiles and lithium-air batteries, where the previous comprises a brand new supra and Z5.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

BMW provided six-cylinder diesel engines for the Lincoln Mk VII in 1984-1985. 

BMW signed on to provide diesel engines for the dedicated police vehicle, the Carbon, before the company went belly-up.

Heroic efforts to improve in fuel economy (e.g. from diesels and hybrids) don't make as much sense in small cars though, since small cars use relatively little fuel in the first place. It's an example of the law of diminishing returns. Going from 20 MPG to 30 MPG saves more fuel than going from 30 MPG to 40 MPG. 

There's a limited budget for engines in small, moderately priced cars. VW's undoing came from wanting to avoid the added cost of DEF injection on their four-cylinder diesel engines.

Honda has a diesel for the Accord ready for the U.S. market, but only when economics (i.e. $4/gallon gasoline) makes it worth doing. GM and Ford have diesels ready for their 1/2-ton pick-ups, but are also waiting for expensive fuel prices to make them worthwhile.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

GM has the Canyon Diesel on the US market now.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Ford F-150 scheduled to get diesel for 2018 model year.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Autoputzer said:


> BMW provided six-cylinder diesel engines for the Lincoln Mk VII in 1984-1985.
> 
> BMW signed on to provide diesel engines for the dedicated police vehicle, the Carbon, before the company went belly-up.
> 
> ...


I understand the economic views and agree on how choices are made.

Those of us that consider ourselves "diesel heads" would likely be happy with a diesel even though fuel economy gains were modest (they usually exceed EPA numbers for diesels, not so much for gassers) due to other characteristics such as a driving style that utilizes low end torque, the perception of lower long-term repair and maintenance cost, and yes, longer range on a tank. I personally like cars that have a "cult status" if that makes any sense...

Cheers.

PL


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

glangford said:


> GM has the Canyon Diesel on the US market now.


I can figure out why GM decided to put a timing belt instead of a chain in that engine. That was a deal breaker for me. My goal is no more rubber bands in my engines.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Autoputzer said:


> I can figure out why GM decided to put a timing belt instead of a chain in that engine. That was a deal breaker for me. My goal is no more rubber bands in my engines.


LOL. You mean no more rubber bands that you know must be replaced regularly, instead lifetime chains like BMW's lifetime ATF and lubricants.

I 'bicycle' with a roller chain that is five times as long as a usual bicycle chain and so should last 5X as long, but I still track its wear and wear-rate. This year it's ten years old and will likely be replaced. In twenty-five years of long distance bicycling - nearly 100,000 miles! - I have broken one chain.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Doug Huffman said:


> LOL. You mean no more rubber bands that you know must be replaced regularly, instead lifetime chains like BMW's lifetime ATF and lubricants.
> 
> I 'bicycle' with a roller chain that is five times as long as a usual bicycle chain and so should last 5X as long, but I still track its wear and wear-rate. This year it's ten years old and will likely be replaced. In twenty-five years of long distance bicycling - nearly 100,000 miles! - I have broken one chain.


I didn't want to wrestle with the timing belt on Frau Putzer's V6 Accord at 105k miles. I didn't trust Billy Bob to do it... one tooth off and the thing will run like crap. The total 105k mile service at the Honda dealer was almost $2k. That's BMW territory. Actually, except for an E46 M3 with solid lifters, that way more than most BMW's.

I had a Schwinn Heavy-Duti paperboy bicycle when I was a kid. The chains on them would stretch. There was no point in tightening it up by moving the wheel back or taking out a link. The individual links would each stretch enough to cause the chain to not line up with the sprockets, and if you're standing up to get more torque to the back wheel... Good bye, testicles.

Porsche used to make an aviation version of their air-cooled flat six. It had gears to run the camshafts.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Autoputzer said:


> I can figure out why GM decided to put a timing belt instead of a chain in that engine. That was a deal breaker for me. My goal is no more rubber bands in my engines.


I might prefer a serviceable belt vs the timing chain in the back of the engine I have on my N47. If that should need replacing, then I'm screwed, they must pull the engine to replace. How dumb.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

glangford said:


> If that should need replacing, then I'm screwed, they must pull the engine to replace. How dumb.


Not for the car company. You get to make an important financial decision that will probably benefit them, either way it goes.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Autoputzer said:


> and if you're standing up to get more torque to the back wheel... Good bye, testicles.


OK that is funny.


----------

